# Custom Gauges



## 93ser (Jun 12, 2002)

After a few days of custom fabrications, i've managed to incorporate a egt gauge and a hks type 1 turbo timer in my cluster. Also you'll notice that I relocated the fuel gauge as well. At first I didn't think it would be so involved, but once I started hacking away, there was no turning back 

link:http://www.imagestation.com/album/index.html?id=4290752379


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

nice!


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

how long did that take?


----------



## 93ser (Jun 12, 2002)

DanniNX, it only took me a few long days but it was well worth it


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

That's so tight where you put the fuel gauge. 
Kick ASS 

Does your needle hit the Fuel Guage Needle?
Looks like it'll only go up to 5,000 RPM


----------



## 93ser (Jun 12, 2002)

The needles do come close, but they never touch. I had to shave the black cap to the same level as the needle in order to clear the tach. Thanks again for all the complements!

.....just a little comparison










.....and here's the proof


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

This guy is my new hero.  I think when I do mine I might just scrap the cluster and do all aftermarket gauges, we'll see.


----------



## 93ser (Jun 12, 2002)

Actually, I was thinking the same thing after all this work. I'm like, this speedo isn't very important and it takes up so much space  I wish autometer or some other aftermarket company would make a cluster for us.

Travis


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

daaaaaaaammmmnnnnn...



CMo


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

man you have sum MaD SkilZ i love it man that nice


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

thats crazy close! Jesus... lol... But bad ass.


----------



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

I like them!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I give you mad props. That looks hella sweet. I'm going to move this to Cosmetic Section, though, it'll fit better over there. 

-Sam


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Damn that's nice, very clean. Heh I had to look 2 times before I saw the fuel. I love modding cars and doing this kind of stuff but I dont think I could bring myself to take apart my guage cluster.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

mad props on that. I've done some crazy shit to my cluster, but I prolly would never even attempt something like that. What's that little LCD screen between the blinkers?


----------



## 93ser (Jun 12, 2002)

Actually the cluster isn't completed yet, still need to change out the stock water temp gauge. Also this was the first time removing a gauge cluster, so i didn't have any original plans about relocating the fuel gauge or adding a turbo timer. I was just going to swap out the fuel gauge with an egt, and put an aftermarket fuel gauge somewhere else. Once i started disassembling things, it just kind of came together 

The lcd between the blinkers is a hks type-1 turbo timer. That display was a little tricky to position since it had to be angled down to see the display. Basically if you look directly at the lcd (perpendicular), the digital display is washed out, which was originally designed to be looked down at not in front like i have it. Also the four switches was repositioned as well, and i'm still trying to figure out where to put them.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Excellent work!


----------

